# Summit Rapid Climb Stirrups



## frankwright (Nov 11, 2004)

I bought a set of these last summer and put them on an older Summit Viper stand. I put on my Lagrange rubber boots, as that is what I wear most and adjusted the stirrups for a loose fit and hung the stand in the garage.

I finally put the stand up Tuesday morning and they worked like a charm. Almost without thinking,my feet went where they neded to go and up I went. No more bending over trying to get your toes under those dang straps. This stirrup is really a newer adaption of the technique hunters have ben using of hooking there feet under the sides of the stand while climbing.

On a note of caution,and this is no fault of the stirrups, I was climbing down around noon and really making good progress. I was still about ten feet in the air and I started taking really long steps, letting the stand drop way down at each step. It fell off my feet. I did have the two pieces tied together and I did have a properly attached full body harness but it was a little scary for a minute or two. The stand was laying flat against the tree and I had a little trouble getting it back up. I had attached the heel bungee but was not using it. The problem was caused by my haste and as I said, not a problem with the stirrups. 
http://www.summitstands.com/productDetail.aspx?id=85052


----------



## Wetzel (Nov 11, 2004)

I also like the stirrups.  I bought a new Summit stand this year, which came with the stirrups.  I like them so well that I ordered an extra pair of stirrups to place on the Summit Viper that I already had.  Much easier than using the straps.


----------



## Snakeman (Nov 11, 2004)

I bought two sets of the stirrups at the Buckarama this year for my two Viper stands.  They are absolutely great.

I was thinking just yesterday in the stand about starting a thread about them, because they make climbing with the Viper so much nicer.

Thanks for beating me to it, Frank.

The Snakeman


----------



## 1Shot Wally (Nov 11, 2004)

I bought them a few weeks ago for my Viper.  They really are much better than the standard setup.  I'm not sure how long they will last though, since they're made of plastic.  Time will tell, but I'm glad I bought them.


----------



## Davexx1 (Dec 2, 2004)

I too have bought and used a set of the new stirrups.  They are better than the other method but still not as secure on my boots as I would like.  Maybe I need to play with the stirrup location and bungee some to find the best "fit".

When using the stirrup I found the stirrup can rotate forward/backward on the square tubing some which can make getting my boot in the stirrup somewhat of a challenge.  I am scared to tighten the nut any more for fear of breaking the plastic.  I have also had the bungee slip off my boots when climbing which makes for a loose fit and increased chance of having the platform fall off my boots. 

I have heard of people bending/forming/attaching some alum flat bar to the stand and making their own boot stirrup arrangement that is a tighter fit on the boot making it more secure.

Dave1


----------

